# Co-owner of Mets accuses baseball of attempting to manufacture `phantom losses'



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nelson Doubleday, a co-owner of the New York Mets accused baseball commissioner Bud Selig of conspiring with a former Arthur Andersen accountant to ``manufacture phantom operating losses'' in the sport's books.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news/ap/20020806/ap-metslawsuit.html

Bud needs to get out of there and let a business many run the thing. :nono:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The only immediate effect I can see Doubleday's claim having on the labor negotiations is to speed up a resolution with the owner's caving in. All the players want is the status quo. 

That said - when will the owners realize that Selig has to go? Nothing to do with his business 'ability' but more for the fact that he presents a horrible presence as the leader of the game. Can anyone imagine David Stern or Paul Tagliabue running around on the tube constantly telling everyone how bad a shape their game is in? He should be out promoting his sport not dragging it through the mud. 

Add in the fact that when he does talk he is like looking at a 10 year old when you know he's lying. He's almost like a used car salesman.....wait a second.......he IS a used car salesman!


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Why does none of this seem to surprise me .. baseball has become a joke. I even heard Bud say again that Minnesota needs to be contracted. Gimme a break .. they are currently about 17 games up, an exciting team with no head cases, players that all get along together, and the team is drawing fairly well. But I really think bud wants that minnesota market for his failing Brewer franchise. Bud ... please go away!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The owners like the public cares about salary caps and revenue sharing. They don't care about the business of baseball, they care about the game. It sickens me to think that these people are killing a game I love.


----------

